# Kmg Grinder Clone 3d Cad File



## Ken_Shea (Mar 15, 2015)

The zip file included is a KMG grinder clone I 3D modeled from plans found on the internet, these plans are also included in the zip file. I've included CAD formats of .stp, .igs, 3dm, .xfa

Someone started a build here recently and once again prompted me to do the same, with an attention span of a three year old I've got to be careful of what I start and too often never finish so it's put off (once again) but thought perhaps some here may benefit from a 3D model for viewing or using for cnc machining.

Ken


----------



## Ross SA (Apr 5, 2015)

Ken_Shea said:


> The zip file included is a KMG grinder clone I 3D modeled from plans found on the internet, these plans are also included in the zip file. I've included CAD formats of .stp, .igs, 3dm, .xfa
> 
> Someone started a build here recently and once again prompted me to do the same, with an attention span of a three year old I've got to be careful of what I start and too often never finish so it's put off (once again) but thought perhaps some here may benefit from a 3D model for viewing or using for cnc machining.
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken I'm brand new to the forum and I was interested to see your thread on the KMG, I finished building one about a year ago and to be honest I often wonder how I managed without it. I use it almost daily.
Cheers,
Ross


----------



## Ken_Shea (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Ross,
Yours is but one more positive response to grinders like these, makes me wonder how much time I've lost not having one and putting off making.

Ken


----------



## Bray D (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like we used the same plans. I modeled mine as well, made a few changes, and just finished the build last week. It's a beast. I'm looking forward with having it around for future projects.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jan 11, 2016)

That is awsome Bray !
At first thought you had dual in/out bars then saw it was a mirror reflection the pivot plate, which looks plenty thick enough 
I'm about as far along as ....... well, guess I'm not far along at all 
Ken


----------



## Bray D (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Ken! I machined all of the pieces, then had my buddy polish the aluminum plate (.75" thick). I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. 

For the record, I kept track of my build time and I have over 40hrs into it. I face milled everything though, so there's a good bit of 'unnecessary' machine work into it. Regardless, building a no weld grinder is quite the undertaking. I'm glad it's done and I can use it, haha.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jan 11, 2016)

I've most all the raw material but the idlers, did you machine those?
Seeing yours and reading of others is very motivating, it was a project fully intended to have been completed last year, now it's 2016 and I'm still confused as to where 2015 went.
Hope I don't have to repeat this post in 2017.


----------



## Bray D (Jan 12, 2016)

Unfortunately not. If I had a lathe, I could've saved a good deal of money by making the drive wheel/idlers. They're expensive. 

I got the wheels from Beaumont Metal Works and the rest of the machine components (bearing blocks, pulleys, axle, hardware, etc) from McMaster-Carr. It cost me more that I expected to build it, but it took me a few months to build so at least it wasn't a single heavy hit to the bank account.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks,
Yes they are expensive as I've discovered.
You may have a healthy chunck of change in it but when you price a factory built one it's a bargain as long as time spent is not considered and I don't on things like this.


----------



## Bray D (Jan 12, 2016)

Exactly. It was still far cheaper than a purchased unit, plus I have the pride of building it myself. It's awesome being able to use shop made tools.


----------



## allischick (Oct 2, 2021)

I built a 2x72 very similar to this one as well.  Works like a champ!  I did go back and modify it so that I can use a second toolarm with it.  Highly suggest it!


----------

